# Alpine dva-9965 worth



## Kevin1!! (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone know what these are worth now a days a seen a few years back for between 450-700 I'm just not sure if they have gone up or down thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

$200-300 maybe? I don't know, you have to see the condition first. Most of the time you won't have much technical support from Alpine. Even if out side repairers can repair it, but if spare parts not available, you are in trouble also.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mostly depends on condition, anytime I am trying to figure out the value of used equipment I look at sold eBay listings. There are 2 on there for a 9965, one was $232 for what looks to be just the head unit and wiring, another for $475 with what looks to be everything including the box.


----------



## Akshay Singh (Jul 22, 2020)

I am going to use 3 way hertz up front plus rear fill and subwoofer.I guess my question is if i run the 3 way hertz active off the head unit to the amp and the rear fill and subwoofer off the other amps.With the dva-9965 i think you can only bandpass the midrange channel .I thought with the h701 you can bandpass all channels.How important is it to bandpass both the midwoofer and midrange.

----------


https://boodmo.com/catalog/3731-radiator/m11243-hyundai-verna/


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

If you are a real person asking real questions post a new thread and tell us what equipment you have, what you want to do, and what your questions are. 👍


----------

